# 2 Audio-Quellen auf einem Kopfhörer (gleichzeitig)



## LordMirdalan (10. September 2013)

*2 Audio-Quellen auf einem Kopfhörer (gleichzeitig)*

Hallo,

ich hoffe mein ''Sound''-Problem passt hier ins Unterforum.

Ich möchte gerne den Sound von meinem E-Piano per Miniklinke und das Signal von meinem mp3-Player ebenfalls per Miniklinke auf dem gleichen Kopfhörer haben, so dass ich gleichzeitig ein Stück hören und dazu spielen kann.

Jetzt habe ich so einen Flugzeugadapter hier entdeckt und frage mich, ob mein Vorhaben damit möglich ist? 

http://www.amazon.de/Proporta-Flugzeug-Adapter-3-5mm/dp/B004MO26CU

Falls nicht hat ja vielleicht jemand ne andere Lösung parat.

Zur Zeit benutzte ich nämlich 2 Kopfhörer übereinander und das ist nach einer Weile etwas unangenehm.

Vielen Dank

Gruß

LordMirdalan


----------



## BarFly (11. September 2013)

*AW: 2 Audio-Quellen auf einem Kopfhörer (gleichzeitig)*

Mischpult ist die Antwort für dein Problem.


----------



## the.hai (11. September 2013)

*AW: 2 Audio-Quellen auf einem Kopfhörer (gleichzeitig)*

Jup, ein Mischpult ist notwendig, ein einfacher 2zu1 klinke geht nicht. die sind dafür da, aus einer quelle auf zwei geräte zu gehen. solltest du ihn einfach andersrum benutzen wird elektrotechnisch gut was schief gehen.

Das wird so mit, dass einfachste sein Pepperdecks DJOCLATE Pocket Size Mischpult (2 Kanäle, Bass Kill, Tasche 2xKabel) | eBay


----------



## LordMirdalan (11. September 2013)

*AW: 2 Audio-Quellen auf einem Kopfhörer (gleichzeitig)*

Danke euch, habs mir schon fast gedacht, dass es so einfach nicht gehen wird (leider).

Das vorgeschlagene Mischpult ist schon ziemlich genau wie ichs mir vorstelle, aber noch mal um mich zu versichern:

Kann man damit auch gleichzeitig die beiden Audiosignale auf die Kopfhörer bringen (nicht dass man damit nur überblenden kann und das im Prinzip nur ne Schaltung zwischen beiden hin und her ist)?

Und falls Ihr noch Alternativen wisst, hätt ich auch nix dagegen, aber Preisbereich und Funktionsumfang passt schon.


----------



## the.hai (11. September 2013)

*AW: 2 Audio-Quellen auf einem Kopfhörer (gleichzeitig)*

Bei dem von mir gezeigten, hast du pro eingangskanal einen fader und kannst ihn laut oder leise ziehn.

du kannst somit also garnichts, beides oder nur einen hören und zwischendrinn auch jegliche lautstärken kombinieren. von dem gerät sollte man nicht zuviel erwarten, aber wer mit zei kopfhörern übereinander klarkommt, für den sollte das ne wucht sein^^


----------



## Thallassa (11. September 2013)

*AW: 2 Audio-Quellen auf einem Kopfhörer (gleichzeitig)*

Je nach Kopfhörer sollte bei solchen Minimischpulten aber beachtet werden, dass keine schwerer anzutreibenden Modelle angeschlossen werden sollten, da sowas wie the.hai vorgeschlagen hat, natürlich keine Verstärkung oÄ für den Kopfhörer bietet. Arbeitet man an sowas also mit nem KH wie dem K701, wird das Ergebnis vermutlich mau aussehen und man muss je nach Länge der Kabel natürlich nochmal mit ggf. Qualitätseinbrüchen rechnen.
Auch eignet sich sowas lediglich für digitale Quellen, einen Plattenspieler zB könnte man ohne Phonoverstärker daran meines Wissens nicht anschließen.


----------

